# UK Release Dates.



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

November 3rd: Ornementalism, Holiday Palettes and the Tresures and Stashettes.
January (no date): Disney TLC.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_November 3rd: Ornementalism, Holiday Palettes and the Tresures and Stashettes.
January (no date): Disney TLC._

 
THANK YOU
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 any word on anything else? sets, whos that lady, lingerie?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

No unfortunately. The lady on the phone didn't even know about the Dysney TLC's she had to ask someone else.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_No unfortunately. The lady on the phone didn't even know about the Dysney TLC's she had to ask someone else._

 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MAs at my store/counter were also clueless, I found out from Risa when the TLCs were out! Think if I phoned my store within Frasers (yeah it's weird, but they sell store stuff so ya know) they could tell me at what places the face palettes are out in?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 18, 2005)

*double post sorry*


----------



## Incus (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_November 3rd: Ornementalism, Holiday Palettes and the Tresures and Stashettes.
January (no date): Disney TLC._

 
Really? my local counter told me that the stashettes were gona be availiable on the last week of october?!?!?!

But thanks for the info


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incus* 
_Really? my local counter told me that the stashettes were gona be availiable on the last week of october?!?!?!

But thanks for the info_

 
That's what I thought too but I got my info from Head Office but you never know they colud be wrong.


----------



## labelslut (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_That's what I thought too but I got my info from Head Office but you never know they colud be wrong._

 
I rang up the Pro store this afternoon and the SA that picked up didn't know when the Holiday and Ornamentalism will be released as they've got their training next week and will know during the training.


----------

